# Wow



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Buddy out west sent me this picture. What a pig.


----------



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

Good god man!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone sent me that picture on my phone a couple years ago. That thing is insane. I dont know what I would do if I saw something like that in the woods!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I know what I would do. Let an arrow fly and then go change my shorts!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'd run after him and see if I could mount him like a horse and go for a ride, he can't run too fast with all that hardware on his head


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I'd run after him and see if I could mount him like a horse and go for a ride, he can't run too fast with all that hardware on his head


I'm not a rich man but I'll pay to see that.


----------

